# Luton Bomb Shelter



## cookiebizkit (Apr 17, 2008)

this was an excellent place when me and lutex first got there we had found acces but then we were gretted by a twelve foot drop!!!eek!!

so after some uming are aring we made a rope ladder to go down there and we had been putting it off for weeks.but then i got a txt from lutex saying you wanna do it. but i couldnt make so then i rang him to say lets do it in the morning.

so there we were a 4.15 in a park putting up a tent and setting up.

when we had finshed down there lutes pionted up that the tent was missing. hehe

anyway enough of me babbling on here are the pics.


----------



## LittleMadam (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks really cool, and a nice explore. Like the shaddowy pic of you or Lutex.

And the ladder is quality, that will help you out with a load of future explores I am sure!


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 17, 2008)

Good find! A rope ladder, now that opens loads of possibilities.....


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

good pics, i've been wanting to see inside here since it was mentioned a while ago. How large is it? It looks quite big from the pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Manix (Apr 17, 2008)

*claps sarcasticly*


----------



## Neosea (Apr 17, 2008)

Lucky the ladder didn't go missing


----------



## para-steve (Sep 21, 2008)

from luton myself what shelter is this one as i know of 3 large ones that when i woz in my teens we used to go down but thought they were all blocked now. 1 woz big enough 2 drive the old army personel lorrys down & one day while messing about down there we come across some ladders that went up along way we went up them & after forcing the hatch we found ourselves at the edge of the runway. Would be interested to try & find a way back into them again


----------



## LutEx (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds interesting para, although slightly dodgy clambering around underneath the airport 

Would you be able to PM me if you have anymore info on these bunkers? I'd like to have a nosey in a few!


----------



## luton_lout (Oct 11, 2008)

PARA; - so how did u get into them tunnels years ago ?, that big one sounds kool i wanna go there, where is the entrance ?


----------

